# Verifying Photo- This Shouldn’t Take Long



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

If, after reading the title of this thread, you just rolled your eyes like Jesse Tyler Ferguson on Modern Family or sarcastically said “Yeah right...”, then that must mean you too are an UE driver.

I think the key word in the statement is “SHOULDN’T”. It seems like a year or so ago this photo garbage almost never happened. It is interesting that they keep making so-called improvements to the app, but they can’t seem to fix the photo glitch.

I never seem to have difficulties getting new deliveries to pop up on my screen when I’m trying to complete the one I am on. Too bad other parts of the app can’t work as reliably as one thing I’d like to NOT work so well.

Someone said you don’t necessarily have to take a photo. That must vary from one location to another. I see a button on the bottom right that says “Take Photo”. Once in a while (maybe 20-30% of the time) it says “Delivered”, but usually it forces me to take the photo.

Man this is frustrating! Uber, if you would just listen once in a while, this would be a great time to start.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I had one pop up yesterday morning during a huge surge. Pull over and stop. Who the hell do they think is doing the work? Ive done almost 20k rides and there was never a question of anyone other than me driving...


----------



## Nostradamus (Jul 1, 2020)

What really annoys me is when I have to make a deliver in a spot with poor reception. In that case, I have to drive a few blocks away, complete the delivery. Then call support and inform them that I couldn't complete the delivery at the drop off because there was no reception.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Since I lost the capability to log in to use Postmates and Uber permanently deactivated my account years ago, I don't have to put up with their nonsense anymore. I use Door Dash for delivery. Occasionally, I run into bad situations, I just take photos on photo app and mark "Hand to customer in person" when I foresee no problem in do in so.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Isn;t there a "skip" on the top right? 


I USUALLY just wait to get better reception, but lately ATT has had crap reception...so in some cases I just skip and it instructs to add a note where you left the food.


----------

